# Make your GLOCK, SIG, BERETTA, or HK a Sub Machine Gun????



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

EMA RONI: Pistol - Carbine - YouTube

Pretty crazy

Although its also pretty price, retailing at $375 plus you have to pay your taxes ($200?) on that seeing its probably required to have a permit to get it.

Still though, pretty cool toy. But for 375 ill get another glock


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is a difference between an SBR and a "Sub-Machine Gun" one does not equal the other.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> There is a difference between an SBR and a "Sub-Machine Gun" one does not equal the other.


Haha, i know, the title was more or less an exaggeration


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Haha, i know, the title was more or less an exaggeration


or a fabrication


----------

